

How Should I Format My CV / Resume For Automatic Parsers? - phwd
http://webapps.stackexchange.com/q/39107/40

======
tbh
I suggest that you apply to companies directly, with a cover letter tailored
for each company/job, and avoid these generic CV-mangling systems.

~~~
leknarf
Yes, I strongly agree. You'd be better off applying directly.

A machine readable CV just makes it easier for someone to match keywords.
Those matches are almost always terrible. I.e., I see you have the word
"javascript" on your resume, perhaps you'd like this "java" job post.

------
rosspanda
You can hack your way passed the autoparsers, just by copying the advert text
into your CV on a blank page in a tiny white font :-)

